
Ask HN: What's the meaning of HN karma point? - taobility
Just noticed I earned some karma by submitting some link. And what&#x27;s the meaning for that? I can&#x27;t post if my karma is negative?
======
gus_massa
They are useless internet points, you can't exchange them for money. :)

But you get some new features in HN with more karma.

flag posts at 20 points

create a poll at 200 points

change your headline bar color at 200 points

downvote a comment at 500 points

The set of features and the threshold change from time to time, often without
notice. I'm not sure that this are the current numbers.

------
Neliquat
E-peen ego stroking, magic internet points, brand status, or just being able
to downvote, depending on your perspective. If your karma is negative, you
need to lurk more before posting and figure out why HN commenting is a whole
different beast than your average forum.

